# Création clé USB Bootable Windows 7 sous OS X Mountain Lion.



## Dedette (29 Décembre 2012)

Bon voilà mon problème,

J'ai une version de Windows 7 légale sous mon MacBook Air v(Mountain Lion) et je voudrais en faire une clé USB bootable afin de ensuite l'utiliser en bootcamp. Enfin, je voudrais faire ceci sans trop me casser la tête (du genre Lion DiskMaker).

Merci de vos réponses à l'avance!


----------



## brunnno (29 Décembre 2012)

à partir du DVD de windows c'est possible :

avec l'utilitaire de disque d'apple, il suffit de "transformer" le format du DVD en dmg, puis de renommer le fichier obtenu en .iso
Ensuite l'utilitaire BootCamp reconnait cette image pour la mettre sur le support USB et le rendre "Bootable"


----------



## johndu13 (27 Août 2014)

merci j'ai essayer mais il refuse un os  en 32 bits


----------



## johnios (30 Août 2014)

Il y a des restrictions sur bootcamp en fonction des versions : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR

pour windows 7 32bit, il faut au maximum un MacBook Air (13 pouces, mi-2012) et bootcamp 4, les macbook air plus recent ne peuvent installer que windows 7 64bits et windows 8 64bits.


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2014)

johnios a dit:


> Il y a des restrictions sur bootcamp en fonction des versions :
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5634?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> pour windows 7 32bit, il faut au maximum un MacBook Air (13 pouces, mi-2012) et bootcamp 4, les macbook air plus recent ne peuvent installer que windows 7 64bits et windows 8 64bits.



Le problème n'est pas là. Un programme de création de clé USB bootable se fiche de savoir si c'est en 32 ou 64 bits, car c'est une clé USB qu'ils cherchent à faire.


----------



## johnios (31 Août 2014)

C'est bootcamp qui m'a créé une clé usb d'installation pour ma part, à partir d'un iso de windows 7 (64bit).


@Locke : Donc on utilise bootcamp pour faire sa clé usb d'installation on ne sera pas bloquer si la version de windows ne correspond pas à celle prise en charge ?

@Locke : Si on utilise une version qui n'est pas prévu, est-ce qu'il n'y aura pas de problème pour retrouver tous les pilotes ? ( genre des pilotes qui ne sont disponibles qu'en 64bit par exemple )


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2014)

johnios a dit:


> C'est bootcamp qui m'a créé une clé usb d'installation pour ma part, à partir d'un iso de windows 7 (64bit).
> 
> 
> @Locke : Donc on utilise bootcamp pour faire sa clé usb d'installation on ne sera pas bloquer si la version de windows ne correspond pas à celle prise en charge ?
> ...



Le début du problème qu'il est inutile de continuer ici... http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/clef-bootable-de-windows-a-partir-de-mac-1250286.html

Pour le reste, dans les 2 cas, chaque modèle de Mac en fonction de son année de fabrication à une version différente de Boot Camp, ainsi que les pilotes qui sont associés au téléchargement.

Sorti de là, sans respecter le protocole de Apple pour Boot Camp, on s'expose à un non fonctionnement. Si la version de Boot Camp ne donne pas la possibilité d'installer Windows 8, pas la peine d'essayer, ce sera l'échec.


----------



## johnios (1 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Le début du problème qu'il est inutile de continuer ici... http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/clef-bootable-de-windows-a-partir-de-mac-1250286.html


Lol ok je comprend


----------

